# Palm Pilot



## TallAdam85 (Dec 27, 2003)

Hello I seen some good sales on palm pilito and have been thinking of maybe getting one. If you have one how often do you use it and how much did u pay. Also what are some good models the ones i seen where some good brands but most where ones i never heard of 


thanks


----------



## arnisador (Dec 27, 2003)

My wife has the m105 (no longer being made) and likes it.


----------



## Michael Billings (Dec 27, 2003)

Not a new cool color, picture taking, email using, telephone one.  But lots of memory for what it does.  I use the calendar to schedule intro lessons, classes, appointments and don't have to be at the school to do it, better and more convenient than carrying around a date book, especially when I keep my students, martial arts friends, business associates (several catagories) and other stuff handy.

Never thought I would use one, now I am ready to never do without.

-Michael


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 7, 2004)

I've owned a PalmOS-based device (Handspring Visor Deluxe) and currently own a PocketPC-based device (Toshiba e740).

The current run of Palms on the market are significant improvements over the Palms from the m105 timeframe, for the most part.  The Zire, Zire SE, and Zire 21 are pretty worthless in my opinion.  The Tungsten E is nice, but has some disadvantages compared to its more expensive siblings.  However, it does have a good resolution, color screen, plenty of RAM, current PalmOS, and expansion capability.  A comparable device from another company would be the Sony Clie J22.   The Sony is actually a little cheaper than the Tungsten E.

After that, you get into devices with wireless connectivity, built-in cameras, etc. that make the prices jump up to around the $400 range.

Cthulhu


----------



## Dronak (Jun 8, 2004)

I have a Handera 330 which has been discontinued for a while.  It's a shame, too, because it's really a great PDA.  It cost about $300 so it's a medium-high price, but it has a quarter VGA screen (which was better high res than most PDAs at the time; I heard many of the 320x320 screens just used pixel doubling and weren't truly high res), a virtual graffiti area that can be collapsed to get more screen space, the ability to display in landscape mode, a real speaker (most earlier PDAs didn't have one), a microphone for voice notes/recording, *two* industry standard expansion slots (SD/MMC and CF) which I still don't think can be beaten for expandability, a jog wheel and button allowing one handed control in at least some applications, flash ROM allowing OS upgrades, a really good blue-green backlight, and maybe some more neat stuff that I'm forgetting.  It's pretty powerful, having been designed with the business sector as its target audience.  Some drawbacks are that it's not color, it uses a serial link to hotsync, and it runs OS 3.5 something, but a modified version so you're actually not missing out on some features from higher OSes, a bit low on RAM considering what's available nowadays (8MB I think), battery life is a bit variable and 4 AAAs usually last me about 6-8 weeks depending on useage (using the backlight really drains power), and maybe some other points.  I still thought all the positives well outweighed the negatives.  I'm considering getting a new one eventually, but am holding on to this one right now for as long as I can.  The last time I looked, I just didn't see anything that had quite the same set of features to give me what I wanted.  Every now and then I look to see what other Handera 330 users are switching over to, but since I don't really *need* a new one yet and they can cost a few hundred dollars, I'm still waiting it out, letting the models improve until I find something I really do like.  Not much help, I guess, talking about a discontinued PDA.    I do use it semi-regularly.  If nothing else, I use a program on it to hold my weekly grocery shopping list.  I do play games on it once in a while and have some other fun little utility programs that come in handy now and then.  It's my address book now, I don't have a printed one anymore, and I sometimes use the calendar to track birthdays and such, but I'm not a heavy user of that.  The notes feature is good for keeping short reminders about things and I've got a bunch of assorted stuff in there, but I rarely use the to do list.  I think it's a pretty useful thing to have.


----------

